# Gameing PC etwas aufrüsten



## adrian314 (7. Januar 2015)

*Gameing PC etwas aufrüsten*

Guten Abend,

hier mein aktuelles System:

Intel i5 750 @ 2,66 GHz (no OC) mit Tuningkühler
Asus Maximus Gene III
Powercolor 5870 pcs+ 1 GB
8 GB 1333 Mhz RAM
Win 8.1
128 SSD
1 TB HDD


Primär spiele ich BF 4, dies sollte also im Fokus liegen. Aktuell erreiche ich ohne AA 35-65 FPS (1440x1050), je nach Server. 
Ich möchte nun aber in Full HD spielen und AA benutzen und generell etwas zukunftssicher sein.

Ich habe einen 100€ Gutschein von Atelco bei 300€ Mindestumsatz. Ich würde maximal so 350€ ausgeben wollen, da ich inzwischen auf einen Mac umgestiegen bin und den Windows wirklich nurnoch ab und zu zum zocken benutzen würde.

Was würdet ihr also raten?

Ich denke es gibt im Grunde zwei Optionen:

1. CPU behalten und ca. 340€ in eine GTX 970 investieren

2. CPU + Mainboard AMD A3 und eine R9 280 für ca 380 €?


Für option 1 spricht von der wirtschaftlichen Seite, dass ich etwas günstiger wegkommen würde und bis auf die alte GPU, alles weiter benutzen könnte (was mir sehr lieb wäre)!
Für Option 2 spricht, dass alle wesentlichen Komponenten, auf aktuellem Stand wären.

Die Frage ist letztlich: Wie sehr würde die (release Ende 2009) alte i5 die neue GPU bremsen. Lohnt OC eventuell? Gerne würde ich mich für Option 1 entscheiden, wenn es in euren Augen Sinn macht. 

Vielen Dank im Voraus für eure Bemühungen!


----------



## Herbboy (7. Januar 2015)

Welche CPU hast du denn genau? Das steht nur i5 70...  isses ein Dualcore oder Quadcore?


Ne billige AMD-CPU wird da aber nicht genug bringen. Wenn CPU, dann lieber einen core i3, der ist fast so schnell wie ein teurerer FX-8350. Aber dann bleibt wiederum nicht so viel für die Karte über...    eine GTX 970 wiederum würde auch schon sehr viel bringen, aber selbst nur eine R9 280 bringt einiges.

Ich würd zB dann die hier nehmen MSI GTX 970 4GD5T OC, GeForce GTX 970, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort*günstig online kaufen bei ATELCO 

Aber schon eine AMD R9 270X wäre 50% schneller als Deine alte Karte - eine R9 280 ohne X ca 60-70% schneller. Möglicherweise reicht das dann schon völig aus, dazu dann eben ein core i3 + Board. zB dieses Board ASRock H97M, Sockel 1150, mATX*günstig online kaufen bei ATELCO  85€ und dieser i3 Intel Core i3-4150 in-a-Box*günstig online kaufen bei ATELCO  110€, das sind dann also 195€. Aber ne R9 270X oder R9 280 kostet dann nochmal 170-200€...



Das ist echt nicht leicht - vor allem wenn du unbedingt auf 300€ kommen willst wegen des Gutscheins...


----------



## adrian314 (7. Januar 2015)

Danke schon mal für die Antwort! Oh, Tippfehler, es ist ein i5 750, also 4 Kerne.

Genau, es ist nicht ganz leicht, weil ich so nah an den 300€ bleiben möchte wie möglich und auf der anderen Seite natürlich so viele von meinen alten Komponenten weiter nutzen möchte wie es geht, weil Verkaufen immer so eine Sache ist und rumliegen haben mag ich es auch nicht.

Am allerliebsten würde ich den aktuellen Prozessor und das Board behalten und eine neue Grafikkarte drauf setzen, wenn das Sinn macht. 

Würde diese CPU eine GTX 970 sehr ausbremsen?


----------



## Herbboy (7. Januar 2015)

Also, wenn es ein i5 750 Quad ist, dann wäre der noch okay, auch wenn die GTX 970 in einigen Spielen dann nicht so viel schneller sein wird, wie sie sein könnte. Aber "bremsen" wäre da übertrieben: sagen wir mal, normalerweise ist die GTX 970 zB 2,5x so schnell wie die 5870, dann wird sie halt wegen der CPU in einigen Spielen vielleicht "nur" 2x so schnell sein und in Einzelfällen, wo die CPU extrem wichtig ist, vlt auch nur 50% schneller - aber dafür hast du dann schon eine Top-Karte, wenn du vlt in nem Jahr mal den Rest upgradest.

Aber sehr wichtig: ein i3 oder sogar nur ein AMD FX-6000er wäre kaum schneller als der i5-750. Wenn Du also ne Mittelklassekarte + neue CPU holen würdest, wäre das so, als würdest du NUR ne Mittelklassekarte holen - d.h. nur ne neue gute Karte wäre definitiv viel besser. Die Frage wäre nur, ob eine bis 200€ nicht schon reicht.


----------



## adrian314 (8. Januar 2015)

Gut, das entspräche dann der Variante, die mir auch zusagen würde, so kann ich die alten Komponenten behalten. 

Ob ich eine Karte für 200€ wähle oder eine für 300€ ist für mich ja egal, da ich diesen Gutschein habe.
Ich würde mich also für eine GTX 970 entscheiden.

Wie sehr würde sich denn wohl CPU OC auswirken?


----------



## Herbboy (8. Januar 2015)

Schwer zu sagen - wenn du 20% mehr Takt schaffst wären es selbst bei einem CPU-lastigen Spiel sicher keine 15% mehr FPS. Du kannst ja mal die Kartte holen und testen und danach noch die CPU übertakten, ob es merkbar was bringt. JETZT schon übertakten wird aber nicht viel bringen, weil die Graka zu sehr bremst. Dann hast Du bei einem Spiel vlt jetzt 40FPS und mit CPU-OC auch nur 41FPS, weil die Karte eben nur maximal um die schafft egal wie stark die CPU ist


----------



## adrian314 (8. Januar 2015)

Okay danke.
Ja die Frage ist ja nur, ob es die alte CPU überhaupt noch bringt. Aber scheint ja noch einigermaßen tauglich zu sein.


----------



## Herbboy (8. Januar 2015)

Also, hier Intel "Sandy Bridge": Vierkern-CPUs Core iX 2000 im Test - Performance-Index (Seite 55) - HT4U.net  wäre ein core i5-2500 20% schneller als Deine CPU - ich schätze mal, dass Dein Prozesssor in etwa einem aktuellen Core i3 entspricht, und der ist noch okay - mir nem i5 wärst Du natürlich deutlich besser bedient, aber dann hast Du halt statt zB 50 FPS mit nem Core i5 vielleicht "nur" 40 FPS mit Deiner alten CPU. Dass aber wegen der CPU nur 30 FPS drin sind, wird sicher noch Mal eine Weile dauern.


----------



## adrian314 (12. Januar 2015)

Also ich denke ich werde mir die Asus   R9 290 DC2OC kaufen und meine alte CPU behalten.

Mit dem 100€ Gutschein von Alternativ und er 40€ Cashback Aktion die es z.Z. von ASUS gibt, käme ich auf effektiv 160€ für die Karte  -  Ein Deal den man denke ich nicht ablehnen kann, oder?

ASUS R9290-DC2OC-4GD5 DirectCU II OC mit MANTLE und Gaming Evolved Client, 2x DVI,HDMI, DisplayPort günstig online kaufen bei ATELCO


----------



## Herbboy (12. Januar 2015)

Jo, das ist ein Klassepreis. Die Karte KANN zwar relativ laut sein, aber für den Preis ist das echt kein Problem. Ich hab die Asus selber und den Takt etwas runtergestellt, weil es MICH bei Last etwas störte. Aber mit 950 MHz statt 1000MHz reichen 40% Drehzahl des Lüfterns, so dass man sie bei Last nicht raushört und die Karte nicht zu heiß wird. Und es macht keine 5% Leistungsverlust aus (also bei zB 50 FPS hab ich dann halt "nur" 48  )

Selbst wenn man sich doch noch einen Zusatz-Kühler holen würde, der richtig leise ist, wäre der Preis dann immer noch grandios


----------



## adrian314 (12. Januar 2015)

Ich denke, da mache ich den Sack auf jeden Fall zu!

Was die Lautstärke betrifft, so kann ich nur sagen, dass ich noch nie verstanden habe, wieso das für irgendwen ein Problem sein sollte und weshalb da bei Testberichten Seitenweise drüber philosophiert wird... Davon bekommt man doch eh nichts mit, oder spielen außer mir alle ohne Ton? 
Wenn ich meine Anlage aufgedreht habe oder erst recht wenn ich ein Headset auf den Ohren habe, dann merke ich doch nichts von dem Lüfter, selbst wenn der auf 100% dreht...


----------



## Typhalt (12. Januar 2015)

Also wenn ich die r9 290 für 160 bekommen würde, wäre mir egal wie laut die ist ^^


----------



## Herbboy (12. Januar 2015)

adrian314 schrieb:


> Ich denke, da mache ich den Sack auf jeden Fall zu!
> 
> Was die Lautstärke betrifft, so kann ich nur sagen, dass ich noch nie verstanden habe, wieso das für irgendwen ein Problem sein sollte und weshalb da bei Testberichten Seitenweise drüber philosophiert wird... Davon bekommt man doch eh nichts mit, oder spielen außer mir alle ohne Ton?
> Wenn ich meine Anlage aufgedreht habe oder erst recht wenn ich ein Headset auf den Ohren habe, dann merke ich doch nichts von dem Lüfter, selbst wenn der auf 100% dreht...


 Also, es hängt halt davon ab. Ich spiel zB manchmal auch ne Partie Anno oder Civilization, also sehr gemächliche und ruhige Strategietitel. Und da hast Du dann halt bei nem lauten Lüfter ständig ein Föhngeräusch, das du hörst, weil vom Game zu wenig eigener Sound kommt   Es ist zwar immer noch RELATIV leise, aber es KANN nerven, zB hört sich dann je nach Karte so an, als würde gerade eine CD einlesen werden, und zwar pausenlos. Wenn ich aber zb Schatten Mordors spiele, wo immer ein wenig Action ist, hör ich den Lüfter nur, wenn ich mal nix tue oder im Menü für die Charakter-Entwicklung bin. bzw. jetzt hör ich den auch da sowieso nicht, da ich den Takt der Karte etwas runtergestellt hab (aber immer noch etwas höher als der AMD-Standardtakt). 

Was auch geht: vollen Takt und dann aber ne Grenze bei der Lüfterdrehzahl dort, wo es für einen noch okay ist. FALLS die Karte dann zu heiß wird, taktet sie selber etwas runter, bis sie wieder etwas kühler geworden ist. 


Mit nem Headset hört man natürlich noch viel weniger davon, logisch. Aber nicht jeder spielt per Headset.


----------



## adrian314 (13. Januar 2015)

Ich meine klar ist das ein Faktor, aber es wird immer so viel Wirbel darum gemacht, weshalb ich das eben nicht immer verstehen kann.

Gut, ich spiele auch gerne mal Anno, aber das braucht ja zum einen lange nicht die Grafikleistungen wie ein BF4 und zum anderen hab ich da immer ein Hörbuch laufen, wenn ich mal einen Samstag mit Anno verbringe 


---

Was mich übrigens noch in der Entscheidung eine ATI Karte zu kaufen ist, neben dem Preis, die neue Mantle Technologie, die ja gerade schwachen CPUs noch einmal deutlich schob geben soll!


----------



## Herbboy (13. Januar 2015)

adrian314 schrieb:


> Ich meine klar ist das ein Faktor, aber es wird immer so viel Wirbel darum gemacht, weshalb ich das eben nicht immer verstehen kann.


 weil es eben sehr viele gibt, denen das schon recht wichtig ist, vor allem wenn sie wissen wollen, ob von 3-4 etwa gleichteuren Karten eine vielleicht besonders leiser ist und man dann DIE nimmt, oder auch eine halt als besonders laut hervorsticht und man die dann meidet    . In der Gesamtnote ist es ja dann nicht so, dass die Karte als "schlecht" bewertet wird, nur weil sie vlt laut ist. Aber wenn du halt eine leise und eine laute hast und beide ca 250€ kosten, dann muss natürlich die leisere die bessere Gesamtwertung bekommen. Das sollte man an sich auch dann einsehen, wenn der Punkt einem nicht wichtig ist.  Es gibt aber auch genug Leute, die sogar 50€ mehr zahlen nur weil die Karte dann leiser ist. Inzwischen gehören aber an sich auch die als leiser geltenden Modell eher zum unteren Preisdrittel, d.h "leise" ist im Gegensatz zu früher nicht zwangsweise auch "viel teurer"

Wegen Mantle wird sich noch zeigen, wie viel es wirklich bringt. Aber ein Nachteil isses sicher nicht.


----------



## adrian314 (17. Januar 2015)

Jo also ich habe inzwischen die R90 290 bekommen und muss sagen: ich bin beeindruckt!

Der alte i5 750, der inzwischen schmerzfrei bei 3,7 GHz läuft, macht eine absolut stabile Figur. Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass eine moderne CPU wesentlich bessere Ergebnisse produzieren würde.

BF4 64 Spieler Map sind bei 150% Multisampling + Ultra Details + AA mit Directx11 etwa 65 -75 FPS drin mit Mantel sogar nochmal 15-20 mehr.

Die Investition hat sich absolut gelohnt und beweist, was Intel da für eine gute Arbeit geleistet hat. Immerhin ist die CPU fast 6 Jahre alt und war damals nur obere Mittelklasse.


----------



## Herbboy (17. Januar 2015)

Das würde Dir mit einem damals gleichstarken AMD genauso gehen   die Sache ist die, dass - weil an sich alle Games immer noch auf den uralten Konsolen laufen müssen - die CPU-Anforderungen gar nicht so sehr gestiegen sind, du hast dann halt mit ner modernen CPU nochmal mehr FPS. Nur ein alter Sockel 775-Quad oder AMD X4 955 oder ähnlich würde jetzt so langsam wirklich das zeitliche segnen in Sachen Gaming-Eignung, aber ein i5 Sockel 1156 ist ja da schon ein gutes Stück besser und war ja damals auch nicht grad ein Schnäppchen  

Dann viel Spaß beim Zocken! Haste auch noch Game-Codes angefordert?


----------



## adrian314 (17. Januar 2015)

Game Codes?


----------



## Herbboy (17. Januar 2015)

Je nach dem, wo du bestellt hast, kannst Du 3 Games aussuchen bei AMD, zu Teil ältere, aber auch das recht neue Alien Isolation, und dann bekommst Du noch Civ - Beyond Earth dazu. Du musst nur beim Shop die Codes anfordern, die du dann wiederum bei AMD einlöst und von denen dann die endültigen Steam-Codes bekommst. Guckst Du hier meinen Comment von heute http://forum.pcgames.de/kommentare-...aufruesten-unter-300-euro-im-praxis-test.html   und falls Du die Asus geholt hast, kriegste auch noch Cashback von Asus.


----------



## delaghetto (21. Januar 2015)

> Jo, das ist ein Klassepreis. Die Karte KANN zwar relativ laut sein, aber  für den Preis ist das echt kein Problem. Ich hab die Asus selber und  den Takt etwas runtergestellt, weil es MICH bei Last etwas störte. Aber  mit 950 MHz statt 1000MHz reichen 40% Drehzahl des Lüfterns, so dass man  sie bei Last nicht raushört und die Karte nicht zu heiß wird. Und es  macht keine 5% Leistungsverlust aus (also bei zB 50 FPS hab ich dann  halt "nur" 48



Hallo zusammen , 
Ich habe auch mittlerweile eine ASUS R9 290 Direct CU 2 OC 4 GB  . Herbboy , kannst du mir das bitte mal genau erklären mit den Leistungs reduzieren  . Habe sehr wenig Ahnung wenn es um die Technick der Kommponenten geht .
Ich Habe auch den MSI Afterburner 4.1 , was muss ich genau einstellen um die kühlung unter Last zu optimieren ? 
Also Care Clock steht auf 1000 , ist es das was du meinst ( Reduzieren )


----------



## Herbboy (21. Januar 2015)

Du musst an sich nur statt 1000 einen Wert von zB 950 einstellen - das wäre der Wert, den die Standard R9 290 haben (genauer gesagt 947). Und dann musst Du weiter unten auf "Apply", und damit Du das nach jedem Windows-Start nicht neu machen musst, gehst Du unten auf "save Profile", dann blinken die Zahlen 1 bis 5 - du wählst dann zB die 1. Wenn Du dann beim nächsten Booten den Afterburner siehst, musst Du nur noch die 1 anklicken, und schon ist das Profil mit den 950MHz aktiv. Zusätzlich könntest Du auch noch die Lüfterkurve anpassen.

Wie isses denn derzeit? Wie schnell drehen die Lüfter, damit die Karte bei um die 90 Grad bleibt? 


PS: Du kannst auch das Tool von Asus (GPU Tweak) nutzen.


----------



## delaghetto (21. Januar 2015)

Spiel mit der besten Grafik was ich habe ist Battlefiel 3 , anfangs habe ich geschaut ( aus neugier)  wie groß der unterschied zwischen Ultra und hoher Grafikeinstellung ist  , da ich null Unterschied gemerkt habe , hab ich die Grafikeinstellung bei hoher Einstellung belassen ^^  
Max. GPU Temp ist 85 Grad , bei Temperatur drehen auch die lüfter im 85 bis  90 % Bereich . Mir ist aufgefallen , das Temperatur gleich Lüftergeschwindigkeit in Prozent ist  . 
Bei Diablo 3 geht wird die Karte nicht über 69 Grad heiß , lüfter laufe hier auch bei 69 Prozent .


----------



## Herbboy (21. Januar 2015)

Also, vielleicht installier mal Asus GPU Twaek, das ist vom Prinzip her das gleiche, ob das auch da so ist. Afterburner dann natürlich schließen.

ich kann mich jetzt nicht erinnern, ob das bei mir auch so war mit Standardwerten - ich hab die Lüfterkurve so eingestellt, dass die Lüfter bis 90 Grad mit 40% drehen und dann bis 94 Grad auf 60% steigen. Aber 85-90% Drehzahl, das ist schon heftig - kann mich nicht erinnern, dass es bei mir auch so war. Daher ist die Frage, ob das stimmt, oder ob vlt der Wert falsch gemessen wird.


----------



## delaghetto (21. Januar 2015)

Das was der Afterburner anzeigt stimmt schon , ich meine , man hört die Karte ja auch bei 85 Prozent .  
Die voreingestellte Lüfterkurve zeigt das auch an , Bei Steigender Temp , steigende Lüfterdrehzahl .
Das hier ist die originale ( vorgegebende ) Einstellung der Lüfterkurve .  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herbboy (21. Januar 2015)

Okay, die Kurve ist in der tat so eingestellt, dass die Messwerte Sinn machen. Aber 80% ist echt nicht nötig - die Karte wird eh immer wärmer, bis es "zu warm" ist und der Takt dann runtergedreht wird. Bei mir reichen wie gesagt 40% Drehzahl bis 90 Grad aus bei 950MHz, und bisher ist es nur bei ganz wenigen Games und dann auch nur ganz kurz mal über 90 und somit dann kurz über 40% Drehzahl (dann halt kurz mal 60% ) gegangen. Witzigerweise bleibt die Karte aber bei konstanten 50% halt nur etwas länger unter 90 - d.h. ich hab es somit ständig "lauter", aber es wird ebenfalls immer mal kurz deutlicher auf zB 60% Drehzahl - da lass ich es lieber bei 40% und hab dann VIELLEICHT häufiger mal ein kurzes Aufdrehen 

Du könntest die Kurve halt auch ändern - zB das "Pixel" bei 50/50 auf 50/90 schieben, dann wird es von 30 Grad bis 90 Grad nur langsam immer schneller bis 50%. Wenn du das mit okay bestätigst, musst Du es aber dann ggf. trotzdem danach auch mit "apply" erneut bestätigen und auch neu "save Profile" machen - letzteres mach am besten in jedem Falle, das mit apply wirst Du ja sehen, ob es überhaupt anklickbar ist


----------

